# Primary Sources



## svalbard (Apr 25, 2014)

What would be classified as a primary source in historical study. For example would yhd Annales Cambraie be considered a primary source for 5th century Britain? They were compiled in the 10th century, over 400 years after the events they duscuss and are our earliest source for a lot of what we know about that time.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Apr 25, 2014)

Primary source are original writing of an event of which the writer has personal knowledge/connection.

A secondary source is a report of the event after it has occurred or a writing about the original source material


----------

